# Scrotal seroma after neuter



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, our Golden was neutered on Thursday and has a scrotal seroma. We took him to the emergency vet that evening thinking he was dying (I mean this thing looks bad haha). They had us ice his scrotum. I called his regular vet the next morning who seemed very unconcerned and said he didn't need to see our pup. The swelling has increased (it's at the size of a grapefruit, was the size of a large orange). Now our pup is having pain to the point where he won't lie down and is pacing around panting. I talked to the vet last night and he told me to give him Tramadol (he's already on Meloxicam) but still doesn't seem concerned. He said if he still didn't feel well today he'd prescribe another pain reliever, but still no mention of actually seeing him. 

So my questions are:
1. Is this really such a simple, unconcerning thing that our dog shouldn't be seen?
2. If it IS concerning, would you switch vets or push for an appointment with the current one? We've been with him for years but just feeling like he's brushing this off when we're so concerned.

I don't know if I'm just being an overprotective dog mom. Thoughts?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The size of a grapefruit? I really don't know what this is. I probably would not ask my vet to see this, I would insist. Something tells me that the vet is not quite aware of the size of this or your concern. What prognosis did the e vet give you?


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

I've talked to him twice since the surgery! He knows exactly what's going on and knows how concerned I am. I feel like he blew me off. The e vet said to ice for a couple days and it should go down but he needed to be seen by our regular vet the next day to see if it was improving. Our vet is totally unconcerned though. Now our dog has stopped eating (and I mean he's a Golden, Goldens EAT). I made an appointment with the current vet but I'm really considering trying to take him somewhere else.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you're not happy with the way your current Vet is handling this-I would not be, I wouldn't hesitate to take your boy to another Vet to have him checked. 

This does not seem normal to me, I'd be concerned also.


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Agreed. I got an appointment at another vet for 11 today. Hopefully I'm just overreacting but I want him seen. I called our current vet and they couldn't get him in till 4...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

This sounds awful for your pup... hope you get some answers at the vet today.. good luck...


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you! I imagine having grapefruit-sized balls to be pretty freaking miserable!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor guy....... sure he's in pain and not feeling good.

Good luck at the new Vet today, hope you'll update us all after the appt. and he's doing better very soon.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That's a lot of pain meds, poor baby! It's always good to get a 2nd opinion when you have concerns. Sometimes these guys see things so often they are sort of desentized and pretty confident it will pass. However on the other side, not a good recommendation for a vet to see this condition often!

The vet may not be concerned but I would prefer a vet with a little more empathy and what I call bedside manner  It may not seem like much to him but it's certainly a concern for you, at least it would be for me! Hope this new guy works out better.

Maybe this will help explain... basically this vet needs a refresher course  When you neuter an adult dog you should remove the sack as well as the body naturally fills the sack with fluid. Painful but not fatal.

A person brought their dog in last week. They had just moved here from out of state and had their six year old dog neutered just prior to moving. The owners had had another dog neutered when it was older so they had some experience dealing with the complications that can occur when older dogs are neutered. They went to a low cost spay/neuter place and asked to make sure that their dog had a scrotal ablation, even if it cost more, because a scrotal ablation was not done when their previous dog was neutered and complications occurred. A scrotal ablation means that the scrotal sac is removed as well as the testicles. The reason this procedure is sometimes necessary is because when the testicles are removed in older dogs, the body wants to fill the empty sac with fluid. This is called a seroma and while it is not fatal, it is quite painful to the dog and annoying to the owner. Cold compresses must be applied frequently and it can take weeks to resolve.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I would consider changing vets after this issue is resolved. The vet who did the surgery has an obligation to take care of your dog until the neuter issues are resolved. Our Rocky was neutered a couple months back. Our vet practice saw him twice when we had concerns about the stitches. Same day we called, within a couple of hours. No charge. Saw the head vet once, and the surgeon vet the other time. But I would go to another vet right away if you think you need to.


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Oops, sorry for the double post. It looked like the first one hadn't gone through!


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for your responses and concern. Thank goodness I went with my gut and went to this other vet. He was shocked by our pup's scrotum and our dog has a fever. He immediately prescribed antibiotics and different pain meds. Said it was absolutely not normal and it was good I brought him in. He also thinks our vet didn't do a good job. He said the seroma is normally because the dog was too active but that wouldn't be the case for our dog since he had it within a couple hours of the surgery (and wasn't active). 

I'm beyond upset at the vet who did the neuter. I've been with him for years and multiple dogs but we won't be going back. I've already had our dog's records sent to this new vet. In my opinion he should have seen our dog the day after the surgery when I called him and told him the emergency vet said we should be seen. But they didn't have any appointments available and said it wasn't necessary (I would think they would immediately fit a post-op complication in but maybe not...). Same the other 2 times I called. In hindsight, I should have gone to a different vet sooner but I trusted the old one...

Anyway, the new vet was great and said to call him every day if needed and he will get us in so hopefully we are good now. Thank you again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to get your boy seen by another Vet, I know you feel better and I hope he's doing better very soon. 

Sending you a PM


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would at least contact the old vet and let him know it was a serious problem that he blew off and how glad you are that the new vet actually helped your dog. If it was me I would also complain about having to pay for an e vet and new vet visit when that aftercare should have been part of the surgery cost. Hopefully the antibiotic will kick in quickly. You are a good dog mom to keep advocating for your boy.


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

cwag said:


> I would at least contact the old vet and let him know it was a serious problem that he blew off and how glad you are that the new vet actually helped your dog. If it was me I would also complain about having to pay for an e vet and new vet visit when that aftercare should have been part of the surgery cost. Hopefully the antibiotic will kick in quickly. You are a good dog mom to keep advocating for your boy.


I'm so mad at the moment (and getting madder) that I might say some not so nice things right now. But you're right. I will definitely be letting him know. I'm also incredibly disappointed as this is a vet I've trusted for many years.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, I'm so glad you went with your gut and took your baby in to the new vet... hope he feels better soon....


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Well not so good update: he figured out how to scratch his incision with his back foot. We woke up to him covered in blood so now we are back at the emergency vet. Freaking nightmare. Had the original vet taken this seriously from the beginning (the our dog wasn’t yet in pain), we wouldn’t be in this situation. But now he’s in so much pain which caused him to scratch.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ughhhh, poor boy. This really has been a nightmare.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sara Rose Whaley

This too shall pass. You seem to be in the right place now.

FWIW, I go out of my way to be nice to the girls at the front desk. I even remembered one who first started 30+ years ago, finished school, took a 25 year leave to raise a family and then returned. They get candy from me at Christmas. The point of all this is that they always seem to find space for an appointment for me with the vet when there is a crisis. I can't thank them enough.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sara Rose Whaley said:


> Well not so good update: he figured out how to scratch his incision with his back foot. We woke up to him covered in blood so now we are back at the emergency vet. Freaking nightmare. Had the original vet taken this seriously from the beginning (the our dog wasn’t yet in pain), we wouldn’t be in this situation. But now he’s in so much pain which caused him to scratch.


I'm so sorry, hope this is a minor set back for him.


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate all the kind words. He's now having an emergency scrotal ablation. This thing has gotten so out of control that several vets agreed this was the best course of action (got 3 different opinions). Hopefully this is the beginning of the end. In typical Golden fashion, poor George was at the vet, e-collar on (which he's terrified of), dripping blood all over the floor (because he soaked through the padding AND the bandage) just standing there wagging his tail. Such a sweet baby  I hope to have no more (bad) updates!!! Thank you again!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I had an elderly labrador neutered and we had the beginning of the same problem but the vet took the extra liquid out with a syringe and showed me how to do it. I also kept socks on his feet as he wanted to scratch the wound. The whole thing took about 10 days to heal up. Good luck. I am glad you are getting all this sorted now with a new vet.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy smokes! I am so sorry you are going through this. I can not even track the repeated points of failure by your original vet. 

Obviously massive mistakes made on follow up care alone, but also Tramadol is not a standard recommendation for pain control for dogs any more. I can dig up a better source if you'd like, but I was trying to be quick https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/is-tramadol-an-effective-analgesic-for-dogs-and-cats/ This may be helpful for you to know going forward since it seems like your kiddo might be on pain control for awhile  

Poor, poor baby. I hope he's on the mend very quickly and you find a new vet that you love.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a nightmare! I'm so sorry for what your boy and YOU are having to go through. This should resolve the problem once and for all and speed up the healing process. 

I like the sock idea! 

Being the irishman that I am... I'm afraid once this was over and the fear of punching the original Dr has passed  I would present him with the bills for all this and tell him to pay up or meet me in small claims court. But then, just to be done with all this and your pup healed and happy may be enough. FYI these guys have malpractice insurance too


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> Being the irishman that I am... I'm afraid once this was over and the fear of punching the original Dr has passed  I would present him with the bills for all this and tell him to pay up or meet me in small claims court. But then, just to be done with all this and your pup healed and happy may be enough. FYI these guys have malpractice insurance too


That's a great idea!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of all the problems. Hope your pup is better soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an ordeal you and your boy have been through-I am really sorry. 
Hope everything goes well today with the surgery and he's doing much better. 
Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sara Rose Whaley (Sep 11, 2017)

We just got George home and they shaved off ALL of his butt feathers and part of his tail feathers. I'm so sad. Anyone know how long it'll take for his butt to look like a Golden again? He's doing ok though so thankful for that.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL I'm guessing he was being extremely cautious to have it be a very sterile environment. Good news is it will grow back in a few weeks... 6-8 maybe. 
Poor baby, what an ordeal and now a bald butt! Let's hope this all heals quickly.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww Poor baby  . I'm so sorry George and you are going through this. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping your guy feels better today!!!!!


----------

